# New Erotic Serial! "The Billionaire's Indulgence" Volume one now FREE!



## EllenWaite (Dec 4, 2013)

​*A boring, careless boyfriend. A boring, monotonous day job. Madeline Lovelace's life seems the very definition of dull until the mysterious Elias Collingwood takes a job at her office and spices things up. When her boyfriend suddenly dumps her, Madeline finds comfort in Elias, but realizes very quickly that he's offering her more than mere 'comfort'...

When she gets involved with the cocky, enigmatic Elias, the rest of her life is thrown into chaos. Just who is he, and why does he have such an intense interest in her? As she gets to know him, it quickly becomes clear that he's keeping some secrets...*

_*The Billionaire's Indulgence*_ is a spicy, serialized erotic romance story. Volume 1 is now available  and Volume 2 is on it's way!

A disclaimer:_This is only the first installment in a serialized tale of erotic romance (Alpha/Billionaire). This story is roughly 15,000 words in length. New installments in the story are forthcoming. This book is not recommended for readers with an aversion to cliffhangers, graphic depictions of sex or serialized fiction. This e-book contains explicit sexual content and is not recommended for readers under 18 years of age. Reader discretion advised._

*Pick up Volume 1 today for FREE!*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ellen --------------------

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## EllenWaite (Dec 4, 2013)

​
*Volume 2 is now available!*

*Just as Madeline's relationship with Elias is heating up, her ex shows up and throws everything into chaos. In the process, Maddie learns a few things about Elias; things she'd never imagined. Elias is not who he seems, and he hasn't exactly been honest with her. Using Madeline to satisfy his insatiable sexual hunger, he assures her that she'll have answers. But those answers will only be given on his terms...

Settling into her role as his "pet", Madeline agrees to help Elias with an important business negotiation. But at what cost? As the stakes get higher and she learns more about him, his true colors come to the fore and Maddie isn't sure whether she likes what she sees. Is she simply his plaything, or does Elias actually care about her? How far will she go to find out?*

Volume 1 and Volume 2 are now available, and Volume 3 is coming soon!

Disclaimer: 
This is an installment in a serialized tale of erotic romance (Alpha/Billionaire). This story is roughly 15,000 words in length. New installments in the story are forthcoming. This book is not recommended for readers with an aversion to cliffhangers, graphic depictions of sex or serialized fiction. This e-book contains explicit sexual content and is not recommended for readers under 18 years of age. Reader discretion advised.


----------



## EllenWaite (Dec 4, 2013)

Looking for something spicy to read this winter? Volume one of _*The Billionaire's Indulgence*_ is now *FREE*! Volume 2 is also available for 99 cents! Check out this new erotic serial today!

Volume 3 is coming soon!


----------



## EllenWaite (Dec 4, 2013)

​
Volume 3 is now available for 99 cents in the Kindle store!​
_After falling out with Elias, Madeline is devastated. Adding to her heartache is the news that he's set to take a new position at the main office of Phibb's Publishing-- on the other side of the country. Grappling with her feelings, she wonders if she'll ever see him again.

Feeling heartbroken, Madeline tries to rekindle her fling with Elias, but will he be receptive to her feelings? And even if she tries to show how much she cares, is there anything she can do to keep him from leaving for his new job?_

Volume 1 is FREE, and volume 2 is also available for 99 cents. Check them out today!

*Disclaimer:*
This is an installment in a serialized tale of erotic romance (Alpha/Billionaire). This story is roughly 15,000 words in length. New installments in the story are forthcoming. This book is not recommended for readers with an aversion to cliffhangers, graphic depictions of sex or serialized fiction. This e-book contains explicit sexual content and is not recommended for readers under 18 years of age. Reader discretion advised.


----------



## EllenWaite (Dec 4, 2013)

Volume 1: Free!
Volume 2: 99 cents!
Volume 3: 99 cents
And stay tuned for volume 4, coming soon!


----------



## EllenWaite (Dec 4, 2013)

​*Volume 4 is now available for only 99 cents in the Kindle store! Check it out today!*​
_Madeline's got a choice to make. Should she follow Elias to California to serve as his personal secretary? Faced with the proposal, Madeline struggles with the decision. Coming with him might mean a shot at a proper relationship. But she stands to lose a whole lot more than he does if she decides to follow him...

Will she abandon everything she knows for a shot at love? And if so, is there any guarantee that Elias will reciprocate?_


----------



## EllenWaite (Dec 4, 2013)

​
*Volumes 1-4 now available! Check out Volume 1 for free, and keep an eye out for the fifth volume, coming in mid-February!*​


----------



## EllenWaite (Dec 4, 2013)

*Volume 5 is coming soon! Keep an eye out for it and check out the previous volumes in the meantime!*​
*Volume 1 is FREE and volumes 2-4 are only 99 cents each!*​



​


----------



## EllenWaite (Dec 4, 2013)

​
_*Want to curl up with a steamy, romantic read this Valentine's Day? I've got just the thing! Check out The Billionaire's Indulgence, a sexy serialized love story! Part one is FREE in the Kindle store and volumes 2-4 are just 99 cents apiece. What are you waiting for? Check it out today!*_​


----------



## EllenWaite (Dec 4, 2013)

​
*Volume #5 is now available!*​
_Arriving in California, Elias and Madeline are faced with a number of challenges. Lester Collingwood, Elias' father, is in town and the deep-seated problems between father and son come to the fore over dinner. Madeline struggles with feelings of insecurity, and Elias' new boss, the sexy Cassidy, who takes a strong interest in him, doesn't help her in this regard. Despite their challenges, will Elias and Madeline's relationship remain intact? Or will things disintegrate before they even get off the ground?_​
*A double-length volume-- Just $2.99!*​
*And for those readers who'd like to have the first five volumes in one convenient bundle...*​
​
*The Billionaire's Indulgence Collection #1 is now available! This set features the first five volumes of the series in one digital bundle. Enjoy volumes 1-5 in this wonderful set today for just $5.99 in the Kindle store!*​
_*Look out for volume #6 in the Billionaire's Indulgence series, coming soon!*_​


----------



## EllenWaite (Dec 4, 2013)

​
*Volume 6 is now available!*​
_Facing challenges from all sides, Elias and Madeline try and do their best to move forward. Just when they think they can relax however, Elias' boss Cassidy drops a bomb. Will Elias and Madeline be able to overcome this new challenge, or will it tear the two of them apart-- just as Cassidy intends?_​
*Pick it up for just 99 cents today!*​
New reader? Check out the first volume, which is *FREE* in the Kindle store:​​
And if you enjoy the first volume, pick up the boxset, which contains the first 5 installments of the series, for the bargain price of $3.99!​
​


----------



## EllenWaite (Dec 4, 2013)

​
*The Billionaire's Indulgence Volume 7 is now available!*​
_Madeline's worst nightmare has come to pass. Elias has left with his lusty, flirtatious boss Cassidy on a two-week tour of various publishing conventions throughout the State. Madeline has to make a decision now. Will she stay with Elias and find a way to maintain their relationship, or will she return home, leaving him behind? She'll have to ask herself what lengths she's willing to go to, and whether she can forgive him after being left behind so callously. Will Cassidy manage to get her way and seduce Elias before they return home from the tour? Will Elias manage to resist Cassidy's charms on the road?_​
*Pick it up for just 99 cents today!*​
New reader? Check out the first volume, which is *FREE* in the Kindle store:​​
And if you enjoy the first volume, pick up the boxset, which contains the first 5 installments of the series, for the bargain price of $3.99!​
​


----------



## EllenWaite (Dec 4, 2013)

​
*The first seven volumes are now available and volume 8 is coming soon!*​
*Read the first volume for FREE:*​
​


----------



## EllenWaite (Dec 4, 2013)

​
*The first seven volumes are now available and volume 8 is coming soon!*​
*Read the first volume for FREE:*​
​
And check out the first volume of my new series: A Werewolf BBW erotic romance, _The Alpha's Mate_. The first installment is only 99 cents!

​


----------



## EllenWaite (Dec 4, 2013)

​
*The first seven volumes are now available and volume 8 is coming in mid May!*​
*Read the first volume for FREE:*​
​
And check out the first volume of my new series: A Werewolf BBW erotic romance, _The Alpha's Mate_. The first installment is FREE and volume 2 is coming very soon!

​


----------

